# Chicken Salad w/Dried Blueberries



## kitchenelf (Jan 6, 2004)

*Chicken Salad with Dried Blueberries*

4 cups 1-inch cubed cooked chicken
1 cup dried blueberries 
1/2 cup slivered almonds, toasted 
1/2 cup mayonnaise 
1/4 cup dairy sour cream 
1/4 cup bottled chutney
1 tablespoon lemon juice 
1/2 teaspoon salt 
1/8 teaspoon pepper 
Salad greens, torn into bite-sized pieces 

Combine chicken, dried blueberries and almonds together in a large mixing bowl. 

In another mixing bowl combine the mayonnaise, sour cream, lemon juice, chutney, salt and pepper.  Add to chicken mixture and toss well. 

Cover and chill to allow flavors to blend.  Serve on a bed of torn salad greens. 

Makes 6 servings


----------



## ChrisF (Jan 6, 2004)

Wow! A dried Blueberry recipie, I'll print this one out got my collection and make it for work in the summertime, It will be a nice treat for the girls.

Thanks


----------

